# yellow tang colour



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

hi SW guys 
i have a yellow tang it changing colour from yellow to whitish 
and i have checked the water on saturday at PIU they said everything is good


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Lots of SW fish change colour when frightened.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

no one did anything to scare it. i just put some frozen shrimps thats it


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Their main diet is algae, if you only feed them mysis they will have a deffiency and not be a healthy yellow, try to feed your tang nori seaweed!


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

there is so much alage in my tank and on the rocks


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

What is your salinity? We have found a connection to Yellow tang coloring and lower salinity. Tend to have better color in higher salinity.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

the salinity is 1.025 SG 
do I need to add more salt ? it just happened last night


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

No, thats fine, sounds like diet. If there is a lot of algae in the aquarium, sounds like not the type he likes or it would likely be all gone. Add some snails and feed him Nori seaweed with perhaps a vitamin or garlic extract added to it.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

ok IPU thanks


----------



## wildtanks (Jan 8, 2012)

I agree, feed it algae and add some garlic as it could have lateral line disease.. good luck


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

hes back to normal colour now thanks guys for ur opinions 
im looking for a pink rose bubble tip


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

it was yellow yesterday idk what happened when i woke up in the morning it became white and yellow also my royal dotty got some white spot on it too


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

How old is your tank? Anemones usually do best when added to a reasonably mature (ie. NOT newly set up) tank. Probably one of the greatest causes of high anemone mortality rates is from being added into a new tank.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

my yellow tang is back to white and yellow , royal dotty got all white spots on it too some one help me out


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i think my tank is about 3months it was second hand tank recently i bought a torch from king ed pet i guess that's why this happend to my tang and royal dotty


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

With live rock and invertebrates there are not a lot of medicating options. Feed garlic with your foods and keep your water quality high. Many fish can beat it on their own if the water quality is good and the garlic helps to build their immunity. Cleaner Shrimp go a long way too in preventing and treating it.


----------



## George (Apr 21, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> With live rock and invertebrates there are not a lot of medicating options. Feed garlic with your foods and keep your water quality high. Many fish can beat it on their own if the water quality is good and the garlic helps to build their immunity. Cleaner Shrimp go a long way too in preventing and treating it.


I have to disagree with you here Grant. Cleaner shrimp, and at the same token cleaner wrasse, does nothing to help with marine ich, if those "white spots" turn out to be marine ich (need photo id and detail description to identify). Ich hides behind fish skin therefore those cleaners can't get to them. 
To get rid of ich, get all your fish out of display tank and place them in a quarantine tank. Leave the DT fish-less for 4 weeks or more.
Treat your fish in QT with one of the following 3 options: copper, hypo-salinity, or tank transfer. Those 3 options are well documented on the 'net.
Good luck.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

George said:


> I have to disagree with you here Grant. Cleaner shrimp, and at the same token cleaner wrasse, does nothing to help with marine ich, if those "white spots" turn out to be marine ich (need photo id and detail description to identify). Ich hides behind fish skin therefore those cleaners can't get to them.
> To get rid of ich, get all your fish out of display tank and place them in a quarantine tank. Leave the DT fish-less for 4 weeks or more.
> Treat your fish in QT with one of the following 3 options: copper, hypo-salinity, or tank transfer. Those 3 options are well documented on the 'net.
> Good luck.


Cleaner Wrasse feed mostly on dead tissue etc. Cleaner shrimp have been known to be effective against helping to control ich outbreaks. Both help on the level that they help to reduce stress to the fish. Cleaner Wrasse do not normally live for long periods unless there is a large fish population to meet their dietary needs. Any invertebrate that helps ease stress will help a fishes ability to fight this parasite off through stress reduction. Weather Cleaner shrimp consume the parasite or simply help to ease stress is a debateable subject but regardless, their presence helps and they survive long term in the aquarium unlike the wrasse.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

unfortunately my royal dotty died and my crazy fire shrimp took in the rocks and ate it .
i bought ich X liquid today.and ill take a photo of my tang in the morning.

thank you all for opinions


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> Cleaner Wrasse feed mostly on dead tissue etc. Cleaner shrimp have been known to be effective against helping to control ich outbreaks. Both help on the level that they help to reduce stress to the fish. Cleaner Wrasse do not normally live for long periods unless there is a large fish population to meet their dietary needs. Any invertebrate that helps ease stress will help a fishes ability to fight this parasite off through stress reduction. Weather Cleaner shrimp consume the parasite or simply help to ease stress is a debateable subject but regardless, their presence helps and they survive long term in the aquarium unlike the wrasse.


+1 for Grant. Have been keeping SW fish for over 13 years. Of course, cleaner shrimps cannot eradicate ich. In my tanks, without a doubt, they help control the spread. It also play a key role in whether a newly introduced fish could survive the stress. I had a powder blue introduced on boxing day. Without the cleaner shrimps, I would swear he is long gone. I am sure he got cleaned almost every night and still hoping that he will pull through strong and fully adapted.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

alexafg said:


> i think my tank is about 3months it was second hand tank recently i bought a torch from king ed pet i guess that's why this happend to my tang and royal dotty


I won;t be so quick to blame it on the torch. Sounds like the fish has been under stress already. Depends on what you really mean, "lots of algae" may be a sign poor water condition.

A pic will really help.

Also agree with Anthony about the anemone. The rose tip is very expensive. Sm for $50 at JL on boxing day. Wait till the tank mature and you have a better hang of the hobby or your $50 will shrink away in your tank - I know


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i bought seaweed but the tang doesnt eat it. so what should i do ? and if i add ich-x into water would my liverock and coral will die ? i have a anemone in the tank as well


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Pics would really help id the white spots. Ick gets on the gills first usually and then all over the body, like grains of salt. 
You cannot treat it in the display tank. All the fish should go into QT and treat there. Leave the DT with the live rock and anemone fishless for 8 weeks.
That is if you have ick.


----------



## alexafg (Oct 31, 2011)

i bought seaweed for yellow tang it died today 
i think i should eat the seaweed 
now its my true p clown fishes to die


----------

